# Viper 5204 2 way alarm/remote start NO Distance!



## hmedic (Jan 24, 2015)

Got the above mentioned alarm on a 2008 F350....
Worked ok after install (done by myself and some helpers!)
1. It never completely liked something - after locking- it will chirp it got the lock signal - it locks - then gives the annoying buzz some seconds later

2. The real issue- I lost all my range on the remote start - tried batteries in the key fob - same....tried second 1 way remote - same. This is some 3-4 months after install...prior I could easily reach a typical Home Depot parking lot from one end to the other while in the store - pretty amazing in my own opinion. Now I got may be 30 feet with NO obstructions. 

Tried unplugging the antenna thing from the alarm box and got no signal at all for the unit. plugged it back in and had the 30 feet range again. Thoughts / ideas?

thanks for looking


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like a bad antenna. where is the antenna on the windshield. Have you added tint to the top of the windshield at all?


----------

